# A/V receiver help plz



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, my receiver is on its last leg and i need a new one. its a sansui rz-8300av (like this here). it has aux,cd, tape in/out, av1, av2 front/back, and vcr in/out. the main left channel doesn't work most of the time anymore, but head phones work just fine. rear av2 doesn't work, the display cover is falling off, and the balance has never worked (always on or off for the channels, no fading at all). basically i need to plug the following things in and select between (a * next to the ones i don't need right now due to not enough space on my desk).
*phono 
win pc 
*8-track -play/record
cassette -play/record
mac -play/record
n64
psone
dreamcast
vcr play/record
i have the game consoles all plugged into an a/v switch and the switch going to av1. my win pc is on cd, the mac on the tape play/record, the tape deck play on aux, my ipod audio on av2 front, and video monitor out to my mac. this set up works for now, but is not perfect. i want to be able to convert my records, cassettes, and 8-tracks to mp3s with my mac. also want to be able to record my mp3s to cassette (my car only has a cassette deck, and i don't plan on changing it as long as it works). i just need sound out on my win pc for my games and itunes. i also want to convert old home vhs to dvd with my mac (it has a usb tv tuner/video capture device), and use said device to play my game consoles. yes this makes for a nightmare in wiring, but it can be done. i have nice pioneer speakers already, so i just need a new receiver (they are front 160w each, center 150w, and rear 75w each). the only real new feature i'd like to have is a+b front speakers, that can be played at the same time for dual stereo, but its not a deal breaker. i'd like to keep it under 250usd if possible, but i can go up to 300usd if i must. ok, here is the list of the units i'm looking at. tell me which one you'd get, and why.
onkyo 1, onkyo 2, yamaha 1, yamaha 2, pioneer 1, and pioneer 2.
feel free to suggest other units, but i don't want a sony, i have my reasons for that one. also, i'm only going to get one new. i wish i could get a kenwood unit, but i can't seem to find them anywhere locally, or even online.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

8-Tracks!!! Wow, talk about old school!!!

All of the ones you listed would work - barely.

Try searching ebay for a higher end used receiver such as this one: HERE
You'll get many more in/out terminals for all that vintage gear.


----------

